# Buffed Cast



## Michelchen (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Der Text zum neuen Buffed Cast der unter dem Bild sthet, sieht etwas... komisch aus. Bei mir steht da:

<table class="htmlarea-showtableborders" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2"><tbody><tr><td style="vertical-align: top;"><a href="http://media.buffed.de/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_20.mp3" title="Startet den Datei-Download"><img src="http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_20_120120.jpg" style="width: 120px; height: 120px;" /></a></td><td style="vertical-align: top;"></td><td style="vertical-align: top;"><p><b>Episode 20</b> [<a href="http://media.buffed.de/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_20.mp3" title="Startet den Datei-Download">MP3</a>] 14 MB (ca. 38 min.)   [<a href="http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/news/news-detail/article/buffed/buffedcast-episode-20-jetzt-downloaden.html" class="external-link-new-window" title="Öffnet einen externen Link in einem neuen Fenster">jetzt kommentieren</a>]</p><p>In der 20. Ausgabe des buffedCast klären Marcel und Zam die Frage,
welcher buffed.de-Mitarbeiter als erster Stufe 70 in WoW The Burning
Crusade erreicht hat und widmen sich dann den Suchfunktionen in der
buffed-Datenbank. Danach berichten Björn und Bernd von ihrem USA-Trip
zu EA Mythic und von ihren Eindrücken von Warhammer Online. Zum
Abschluß plaudert Matthias Mirlach von Codemasters über die Vorzüge von
Der Herr der Ringe Online.</p></td></tr><tr><td style="vertical-align: top;"><a href="http://media.buffed.de/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_19.mp3" title="Startet den Datei-Download"><img src="http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_19_120120.jpg" style="width: 120px; height: 120px;" /></a></td><td style="vertical-align: top;"></td><td style="vertical-align: top;"><p><b>Episode 19</b> [<a href="http://media.buffed.de/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_19.mp3" title="Startet den Datei-Download">MP3</a>] 14 MB (ca. 39 min.)   [<a href="http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/news/news-detail/article/buffed/buffedcast-episode-19-jetzt-downloaden.html" class="external-link-new-window" title="Öffnet einen externen Link in einem neuen Fenster">jetzt kommentieren</a>]</p><p>Marcel gibt einen Ausblick auf den nächsten WoW-Patch 2.0.6
("Magier-Nerf!"), während Zam frisch von seinem Köln-Trip zurück
gekehrt von den Battle.net-Finals und Gesprächen mit Blizzard-Größen
berichtet. Nach dem Seitenwechsel resümmieren dann Benni und Nadine
ihre bisherigen Burning-Crusade-Erlebnisse. Und im neuen WoW-Sonderheft
wird auch kräftig geblättert...</p></td></tr></tbody></table>



Ist das normal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (14. Februar 2007)

Michelchen schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Der Text zum neuen Buffed Cast der unter dem Bild sthet, sieht etwas... komisch aus. Bei mir steht da:
> 
> ...


Normal nicht.
Ich mach mal Meldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2007)

Bekannt! Wird gefixt. =)


----------



## Michelchen (14. Februar 2007)

schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

